# Long 360 fuel problem



## shane12970 (Jun 20, 2014)

I inherited this tractor from my wife's grand paw. Her crack head stepdad had it rigged and it was running till one day it was just like it ran out of fuel. Was running strong. Then just died. So I changed both fuel filters primed it . It started up and ran bout 2 hours. Then same thing. I got to looking and about 3 banjo washers was missing. So I replaced all of the washers then primed. It started up and ran again for bout 3 hrs. And did some thing. I'm thinking lift pump or injection pump is bad. If lift pump can I just by pass and put on inline low pressure pump. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks Shane


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A regular OEM lift pump would be about the same price as a low pressure electric pump.
If your set on going electric, u need 1 that only puts out, no more than 5psi.. otherwise you'll blow out the front seal..
I sent u a PM about the pump O/H.. Good luck TPG


----------



## shane12970 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you. My problem now is the tractor lost prime. I found it I leaking from bleeder line on top of secondary fuel filter. The crunch washers look too big on inside diameter. Also it looks like a leak is coming from behind lift pump. I'm go na order the pump and crush washers. I think they are M8 can you confirm. ThNk you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The pump is neither standard or metric.. its> The Queens Thread.. the pumps were OEM in England & the copy rights sold to Romainia{long}


----------



## shane12970 (Jun 20, 2014)

One more question. The lift pump. Is it just a bolt on. Or is something special


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it has a supply pump.. it'll be a bolt on.. they're usually located on the opposite side of the engine from the inj. pump.
Just follow the line from the inj. pump to the filter & back to the tank.. somewhere between the filter & the fuel tank.. THATS "IF" it has one.. some were/are "gravity" fed.
Meaning no supply pump.. IF it doesn't have one.. & u think u need one, just get a low pressure electric one.. no more than 5 psi.. & put it between the tank & the filter.
Theres LOTS of options on the web, cheap..
Have u tried running it w/ the "gas cap" loose?? The cap needs to be "vented" meaning there should be NO pressure in the tank.. if u run it & then loosen the cap, can u hear any air escaping?? IF SO, your cap vent/hole is clogged..


----------

